# Conectar Pad a la PC



## logan7508 (Sep 9, 2005)

Hola a todos y gracias anticipadas a quien pueda ayudarme
Quiero conectar un pad de Dreamcast a la pc, ya sea por db25 o usb


----------



## MaMu (Sep 9, 2005)

No se si el pad de la dreamcast sera similar al del N64 o al del PlayS. , pero puedes buscarlos en emulatronica.


----------



## logan7508 (Sep 12, 2005)

Gracias, pero no es igual a ninguno, ya que el de play tiene 9 cables y se ocupan 8 y el dream tiene 6 ya busque en emulatronia, creo que voy a intentar suprimir algunos de los del play


----------

